# wonderbag non-electric slow cooker legit or useless?



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Wonderbag-Non-Electric-Portable-Cooker-Cookbook/dp/B00ESI96SW?th=1

not sure about this due to the price at a steep 60-70 dollars US. So far i cant find any actual reviews on it just videos on how to use it perhaps ill consider it around tax time when there is extra money cause if it works it would be useful every day or nearly every day for meals you can make with the slow cooker method which would reduce your gas or electric bill as well as reduce the amount of heat added to your kitchen on hotter days but only if it actually works well.

Edit: found a video that is sort of a review but more of "i used wonderbag to make this and it was good" kind of video. so maybe it will be worth a try.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah, I've wondered about these wonderbags myself, Quantum. Very cool. I'd think it's probably a good investment for shtf, seeing as it can cook and keep a meal hot without using very much fuel. I'm thinking I might ask Santa for one for Christmas.

Edit to add: looks like it'd be a bugger to clean though.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kinda wonder what "reflectix" would do, its the silver wrap that goes on waterheaters and makes a great ground pad.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like the Wonderbag is simply a very insulated wrap, kind of like your hot water heater uses for insulation. It still takes a lot of heat energy to get things up to temperature but for long slow cooking the Wonderbag probably uses less energy because it seriously minimizes heat loss over time for slow to cook foods.

In a pinch you could probably make a similar super insulated bag by putting the heated pot of food in a drink cooker and tossing additional insulation around it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

IF I decide on a cooking system, this would be my choice.
All American Sun Oven Total Holiday Package Solar Gift Free Shipping Made In USA | eBay


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I considered the wonderbag as I do think it does what they say, but went with a thermal cooker instead. One because I thought it would last longer and two it was cheaper. But I haven't been disappointed. It works. For instance we all know how long it takes to cook some beans, but with this you just let say a pot of navy beans cook on your stovetop for about 15 minutes then you seal it up in the cooker for a few hours and that's it. And you can do other stuff without having to keep an eye on it. Now it does work best with larger portions. But if you cook a small portion of something and it's not quite done you can just reheat it for 5-10 minutes and let it set for a couple more hours. From a prepping standpoint it's a great idea because there is no smell while food's cooking, you don't need any power and you use very little fuel for your initial heating. Plus it's slow cooking your meal out of sight of any nosey neighbors or strangers.

Here's the one I bought, $49.99 and free shipping.

Tayama Thermal Cooker 5 Liter Model TXM-50CF


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> IF I decide on a cooking system, this would be my choice.
> All American Sun Oven Total Holiday Package Solar Gift Free Shipping Made In USA | eBay


I have a cheap version of that, but I worry about giving off lovely smells of food cooking out of doors in a bad situation. Of course, I can only use the sun oven on very sunny days anyway, so I'm thinking my rocket stove might be better for most things.

I wonder how you clean a wonderbag...

BTW, did you read the comments? lol, typical

ByKaceyon June 30, 2017
Color: Red Batik
I will not purchase this product, in spite of the great reviews, because of the racially insensitive depiction of Black people. It is 2017 and to show a black woman as a mammy like figure on what appears to be slave quarters is ridiculous. The days of Aunt Jemimas on labels to prove recipe and grocery products are over. Catch up. You lost a customer.

reply: Your stupid comment and invented issue about race in this product is the main reason race issues refuse to die. Stop seeing racism in everything because you keep propagating it.

reply: It's a photograph of a woman in Kenya that the Wonderbag Foundation has helped. Donated Wonderbags save on using fuels that are pollutants and typically burned inside the home, a serious health hazard to women and their families. (Maybe read up a little on this company before freaking out?)


----------

